# 600EX-RT preorders at B&H are fulfilling



## FunPhotons (Mar 28, 2012)

I've got a "New Order Processing" and a check with customer service said that they've got them in, and they will be shipping out today or tomorrow at the latest The ST-E3-RT is on backorder, and I've got three 600's coming for my 5DMKII.


----------



## AKCalixto (Mar 29, 2012)

I got the tracking number from B&H and my 600-ex rt has left NY already !!! Just waiting for the st3 to complete the "family" ! ;D


----------



## ideaworx (Apr 4, 2012)

Hopefully I am not far down on that list ... anxiously waiting mine


----------



## FunPhotons (Apr 4, 2012)

I canceled my B&H order and did it through Amazon which has plenty of stock.


----------



## Somnipotent (Apr 4, 2012)

i got mine earlier last week from b&h before my mk3 shipped... but amazon has a ton in stock. gonna order another one here soon


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2012)

Amazon shipped mine today, it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## FunPhotons (Apr 4, 2012)

I did keep the ST-E3-RT order through B&H. Nobody has one, but B&H has it for $319 (IIRC) while Amazon has it for $470 for some reason. I'm really looking forward to flash without having to have a big heavy unit on to of the camera. I'll just keep it there all the time (assuming I can find a bag to accommodate it). 

Meanwhile the three units I've got so far are a treat. Simple, integrated, really well done execution. Not to mention the extra goodies like the gel holder. I've held off buying a gel solution as they were all hodge podge involving tape, or at best, velcro.


----------

